# Opinions on snuggle bags I'm making pleeeease...



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

They're awesome! The dogs must love them!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow ! Baby would love it


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

Are these on etsy? I think I spotted them! I'd buy one - when my little guy arrives. They look so snuggly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Muhaha, what is your Etsy store? I love Etsy <3 XOXO Baby.


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

Deleted no links


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the snuggle bag! Is it washable??


----------

